# considering a trolling motor.



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I am thinking of adding a TM to my boat in the future, but I don't want to add a second battery. Right now I have a group 29 everstart maxx battery from walmart. It starts my motor, and runs my livewell pumps(1.5 amp) and bilge pump when needed (never needed yet). 
Lets assume my motor didn't have the alternator, or I didn't start my motor all day. How long can I realistically expect to use the TM and still have enough power to crank up the motor?
If I buy a TM it will probably be the motorguide varimax 40lbs thrust at walmart for $200, unless someone has a better suggestion for the price?


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

can't help ya with the battery question as I run a battery for tm. But unless you are looking at a saltwater TM check out Bass Pro's branded motor. I am running one now and works good, I rinse it when I get home from salt. But I do like the varimax as well as you can dial it down to barely turning the prop which I need for trollin crappie and the BPS brand has 5 speeds and can only get down to 1.3mph currently.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The problem with the BPS model and the MK endura I had are the switches burn alot more power then variable speed models. But if someone could shed some light on both I'd be willing to look at it, or even buy another endura model.
I do know that the endura would burn up my group 24 dual purpose battery in just a few hours if I used it alot.


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Maybe consider one of the solar chargers for around $40.00 from BPS, then you wouldn't have any worries I would think.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_5196_225007000_225000000_225007000_225-7-0
plug it in and lay it on the deck. But I do like the varimax as well for other reasons than yours.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Just picked up a Great White series Motorguide VariMax.  Havent got to use it on my new 15 ft skiff yet but seems like a all around good motor for the money.  It has 55lbs of thrust instead the 40 your looking for but for the money "What the Heck".


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

how much cause my budget is about $200?

I appreciate the comments guys, but after yesterdays fishing trip I am now full throttle on buying a TM and I need some technical help. Where are my forum vetts?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

FC - I run my Riptide 50 (non variable speed) for ~5 hours or so on 2/3 power setting and still have enough to start the motor (or I can always pull start) with a Everstart Group 24 from WalMart. 

Checkout WalMart.com for some deals http://www.walmart.com/ip/Minn-Kota-Endura-Trolling-Motor/5297227  Ya it is freshwater but some of the guys have run them for years in the salt and for the price of a 50lb troller you can't beat it.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

WOW that's a heck of a price. On my gheenoe I had an endura 30 and it served me well in saltwater and fresh alike. I'm just concerned because my motor is electric start only, no pull start. I do have an emergency kit to pull start it, but it requires me to unbolt a cover to use it.
I really wanted to get the motor guide but after reading the reviews I think I'll stay away from the varimax. Has anyone used the prowlers from bass pro shops? I'd rather have another minn kota, but the prowler has a battery guage on it which is really nice.


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a prowler and no issues yet after 2 years, It even survived being smashed into my trailer guide when I launched and didn't notice the handle was extended. Busted open the cover and lost the extending part, but it still runs good. I do not know what bad review you found on the Vari Max, but the Prowler is made by Motor Guide for Bass Pro. Can you post a link to the reviews you found as I am considering a vari max.


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

WOW!! Never mind, just found the reviews at Bass Pro


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

what size prowler do you have? what size battery and how long does it last?

I see you found the BPS reviews, yep I'm not even going near the varimax now!


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

I have the 45lb and group27 battery. I can't really answer your question as I have never gone out and turned my troller on and ran it for hours without stop. It's more an on and off deal. I can tell you that while flounder gigging and running a couple starbrites and using the motor when needed I have had no issues after 6 or 7 hours, but I am not trying to start a gas motor either. What size motor do you have and what kind of amps do you need to spin it? You might be able to get by with a motorcycle or sometimes a lawn tractor battery as a back up without much space or added weight. I don't know the answer but I do know the feeling of hearing a click when you turn the key. And as always it will be at the worst possible time to happen. If you do a search over on CG there was talk back when the LT's first came out about batteries and what you could use to save space and weight.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

ok I am once again considering the varimax, apparently there was a recall and the running issue was addressed. I've read alot of reviews from other sites and while some people aren't happy with certain things, they are very happy with the battery useage. I bought some aluminum for the mount today so I have a decision to make very shortly.


----------

